
Want to Code? A University Degree Might Be a Huge Waste of Time - henrik_w
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/want-to-code-a-university-degree-might-be-a-huge-waste-of-time-81e1817a2ef0#.9vrz1vs80
======
riotdash
While there are a lots of good points in this post, good luck when applying to
any big corporation such as Oracle, IBM, Google, Apple, Microsoft, Ubisoft
etc. without at least bachelor's degree.

You will surely need it.

